#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Άρθρο: Συνεργασία του eMichanikos.gr με τον Γιώργο Κουτίνα

## eMichanikos.gr

Διαβάστε την είδηση --> ΕΔΩ.

----------


## panayotopoulos

Τα θέματα που καλύπτει ο ΓΚ, επαγγελματική ευθύνη μηχανικών και ασφάλισή της και ασφάλιση έργων, είναι καίριας σημασίας για τους μηχανικούς.
Νίκος Παναγιωτόπουλος
Πολ.Μηχ., μέλος ΤΕΕ
SB MIT, MBA INSEAD

----------

